# T5 lights ht to touch?



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

*T5 lights hot to touch?*

So i just bought 2 t5 lights and both of them has been on now for about 4 hours and the tops of the lights is so hot is this normal sorry a newb question first time using 4 bulbs and the 48" smells like plastic burning and well the seller said its common sinse its new plastic


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think its normal. They should have a heat sink or fan to make sure something like this does not happen. And smell like plastic burning? NO NO.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

falcans said:


> So i just bought 2 t5 lights and both of them has been on now for about 4 hours and the tops of the lights is so hot is this normal sorry a newb question first time using 4 bulbs and the 48" smells like plastic burning and well the seller said its common sinse its new plastic


what brand are they?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Almost any product that generates heat, will give smell the first few times they are operated.

Ovens, toasters, light fixtures...


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey guys got from ebay seller hobbylights good reviews the fans are not working only 1 unit has lights not impressed. I shut them off incase it caused a fire over night. Is this normal 154 watts with noi fan?? Thinking of calling someone to make sure there ok to use like fire department. Lol
The lady maybe right about new stuff smells like smoke but there is no dual fans like how other products is I contacted them yesturday regarding this issue if they do not respond today I will file with paypal and then they will fix this!


I love the lights so bright even the blue moon lights superb my colorful rocks looks very bright


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

falcans said:


> Hey guys got from ebay seller hobbylights good reviews the fans are not working only 1 unit has lights not impressed. I shut them off incase it caused a fire over night. Is this normal 154 watts with noi fan?? Thinking of calling someone to make sure there ok to use like fire department. Lol
> The lady maybe right about new stuff smells like smoke but there is no dual fans like how other products is I contacted them yesturday regarding this issue if they do not respond today I will file with paypal and then they will fix this!
> 
> I love the lights so bright even the blue moon lights superb my colorful rocks looks very bright


What brand & model of light is it?


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

charlie1 said:


> What brand & model of light is it?


Its a no name light but looks exactly the ones u buy for 400 sinse I was looking at many others its black really nice my buddy has and it swears this is the same as the brand names, its like going to the grocery stores I guess no name is same as brand name


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

http://stores.ebay.ca/Hobby-Lights-...38013018&_sid=857783538&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

These ones?

Is there room to fit in a DIY fan to cool the unit down?


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

Tim said:


> http://stores.ebay.ca/Hobby-Lights-...38013018&_sid=857783538&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322
> 
> These ones?
> 
> Is there room to fit in a DIY fan to cool the unit down?


i just called them and they said its the manufactor does not put the cooling fans they just buy and resell she has asked them why they said they dont want to put fans

So it seems i may have to a DIY product i need to buy 4 1.30x1.30 cpu cooling fans and hook it up so it can be built inside versus having none 

Im no electrician i wonder how this can be done...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Adding fans to a light is about the easiest electronic DIY you can do to your light. You can even buy complete fan sets. But they are also easily wired up from easily found AC adaptor to some fans, and even speed throtle controls can be added.

You should be able to find some instructions on a website or video instructions on youtube.

I use some fans that arent built in, inside my wood canopy, but your light sounds like an ideal DIY candidate.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

If you are thinking about adding fans in the Chassis of the fixture, have a look @ these - they move a lot of air for the size & about the quietest fans in that range, these are used in the Tek Light Elite series, of course you are going to need a 12 volt power supply.
Regards
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5472116&CatId=801


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

charlie1 said:


> If you are thinking about adding fans in the Chassis of the fixture, have a look @ these - they move a lot of air for the size & about the quietest fans in that range, these are used in the Tek Light Elite series, of course you are going to need a 12 volt power supply.
> Regards
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5472116&CatId=801


i have tons of these used to build pcs for a living!

but my light is against the glass is that fine or no? thanks i have stuff that jumps lol hate to see my fish go bye bye


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

falcans said:


> i have tons of these used to build pcs for a living!
> 
> but my light is against the glass is that fine or no? thanks i have stuff that jumps lol hate to see my fish go bye bye


 Usually fans are mounted @ the top of the fixture drawing cool air into the enclosure, i have added one to my tek 24 inch ( the non elite version), will shoot a pic or 2 later & post it here.
The ones you have -are they the same type i linked to?, i might be interested in 1 or 2 more if you are willing to part with them @ a small fee 
Regards


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

charlie1 said:


> Usually fans are mounted @ the top of the fixture drawing cool air into the enclosure, i have added one to my tek 24 inch ( the non elite version), will shoot a pic or 2 later & post it here.
> The ones you have -are they the same type i linked to?, i might be interested in 1 or 2 more if you are willing to part with them @ a small fee
> Regards


have to find them well these lights are all covered be interesting on how to wire these things up could i get a dc adapter of some sorts and wire them up that way!


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

falcans said:


> have to find them well these lights are all covered be interesting on how to wire these things up could i get a dc adapter of some sorts and wire them up that way!


 Yep i used a 12 V dc adapter/transformer, just have to make sure the polarity is correct when you wire it up.
I opened the fixture & then drilled some 1/4 inch holes in the layout/size of the fan like a grill of sorts so the fan can draw unrestricted & then drilled 4 mounting holes added 4 rubber spacers for damper duties &viola, it certainly extends the life of your lamps & ballast. Does the fixture have openings as vents?
Regards


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

charlie1 said:


> Usually fans are mounted @ the top of the fixture drawing cool air into the enclosure, i have added one to my tek 24 inch ( the non elite version), will shoot a pic or 2 later & post it here.
> The ones you have -are they the same type i linked to?, i might be interested in 1 or 2 more if you are willing to part with them @ a small fee
> Regards


 Here are a couple of pics. Do you have room @ the top of the fixture to mount 1 or 2 like this.


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

charlie1 said:


> Here are a couple of pics. Do you have room @ the top of the fixture to mount 1 or 2 like this.


err pushing it  this things like a slim thinking of drilling holes from the top or cut a 5x5 square out and mount it like that if u see the lights you have about 3x3 square tube to work with dont no if it'll work or not..


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

What about at the ends? While probably not as efficient as mounting fans at the top, could you fit in fans between the endcaps and the housing so air blows across? Then drill holes (like in the pics) on the top of the fixture for air to escape?


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

Tim said:


> What about at the ends? While probably not as efficient as mounting fans at the top, could you fit in fans between the endcaps and the housing so air blows across? Then drill holes (like in the pics) on the top of the fixture for air to escape?


i was looking at this...

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/4-PIN-Molex-...e_Internal&hash=item564871d33c#ht_2127wt_1026

then connecting it to this

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/80mm-PC-Case...ultDomain_0&hash=item2563254883#ht_2795wt_932

something like this would love to find something smaller then this

be an easy solution and i wouldn't have to re wire anything really


----------

